# Best Primer for MDF?



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm going to be painting some mdf moldings and was wondering what primer would work best and whether there are any special considerations in painting mdf? I've never worked with mdf before and am concerned it will swell up or fall apart or do something else strange if I don't use the right stuff on it. It is an interior application and the top coat will preferably be latex paint. 
Thanks for your help.
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi retermer

This just my 2 cents,, I use a good Behr white latex primer , 2 coats, the 1st one will seal the wood the 2nd one will give the paint a good place to hang on to..
It drys quick and it's ready to paint in about a hour or so when I spray it on both sides .. 

I should note****clean up is a big deal for me,,,that's why I use water base latex primer, it drys hard as a rock....I have tried the water base shellacs and I didn't care for them..plus I hate to see brush marks in a projects after I have put in hours to get it smooth..and flat 

============


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi retermer
> 
> This just my 2 cents,, I use a good Behr white latex primer , 2 coats, the 1st one will seal the wood the 2nd one will give the paint a good place to hang on to..
> It drys quick and it's ready to paint in about a hour or so when I spray it on both sides ..
> ...


Thank you Bob! Behr it is.
rstermer


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You might be better off by sealing with shellac or an oil based primer and using an oil based paint.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

jerrymayfield said:


> You might be better off by sealing with shellac or an oil based primer and using an oil based paint.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


Jerry- It is crown molding, so won't have any wear once it is installed. Do you still think there is an advantage to using oil based primer and paint and, if so please explain the advantages. I'm sorry to be asking all these questions, but I'm learning as I go and trying to avoid expensive mistakes.
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I like to prime painted surface with Zinser Bin Sealer. It is a pigmented shellac that dries quickly, sands smooth, and has good adhesion quality. On items like pine boards, it seals the knots well and does not allow for bleed thru. Few things I might mention with this: dries fairly quickly, make sure to use in a well ventilated area (I use in ventilated area and well as use a paint respirator), product is thin in nature, DO NOT use with foam brushes. If it were me, this is the way that I would go.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

MDF doesn't like even a small amount of water.

Regards

Jerry


----------

